

Ask HN: How often do you use instagram for viewing? - davidjnelson

<p><pre><code>  A) Daily read following stream
  B) Daily look at popular photos
  C) Weekly read following stream
  D) Weekly look at popular photos
  E) Monthly read following stream
  F) Monthly look at popular photos
  G) Never</code></pre>
======
rcush
G/Never. I don't have an account, nor do any of my friends I might be
interested in following. Also, I think those photograph filters look terrible
so the service itself doesn't really appeal to me.

------
shriramR
G/Never, i never use the official instagram app to view the photos. I use
better experience apps like flipboard for viewing, off late i have even
stopped taking pictures via instagram

~~~
davidjnelson
When you do view with a 3rd party client, do you view your friends photo feed,
the popular feed, or both?

------
jpdevereaux
H) I occasionally see Instagram photos in various other social streams, but
don't have the app so I don't follow anyone or see popular photos.

------
sahlhoff
A) I'm 22- a lot of my friends use it.

~~~
davidjnelson
Do you ever look at the popular photos, or do you just look at your feed of
friends photos?

